# Carrots



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Think I am suffering from sleep deprevation  .. fel sure I read somehwere that carrots - I think frozon - are Ok to give puppies when teething ... but now I can't find the thread. On the other hand I could have dreamt it all !!!

Mollie is 9 weeks old - is that too young for a carrot? How much should I let her have? - I am assuming the whole carrot to chew on because smaller bits might be dangerous? But maybe take it away before she eats too much??


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I gave Lolly a carrot when she was a puppy. Yes she enjoyed chewing it but what a mess!!!


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Ha! Didn't think of the mess. Might have to be an outdoor treat then !


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just posted on your recall thread, but yes you can give carrots, Dudley loves them, I usually give pieces 1-2 inches and he always chews on them - i guess I would give larger if I worried he may swallow whole and choke, I've never tried them frozen though.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I used to give Wilf carrots when he was small and he would sit waiting for peelings at one time.. but yeh great frozen for teething. I saw someone last week who had small pieces chopped up as a training treat for her dog. Embee used to use frozen peas for training with Flo.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I give bailey carrots, ( he doesn't actually eat much)

But makes a trail of orange all over the lounge xx


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Yes Maisie loves frozen baby carrots. Will do anything for them and always runs to try and pinch one as soon as she hears the freezer door open!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep carrots are fine for puppies .. my new puppy has recently had a carrot .. I do watch her when she has a carrot though .. my adult cockapoos eat them and love them ... my puppy Fudge plays with it more than eats it .. but soooo cute .. xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi loves frozen peas too!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Are you back yet turi? How was your holiday? Did you both survive little miss safi? X


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Saffi....apologise!


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Kody just loves carrots. He waits patiently by the fridge everytime it opens for a baby carrot. I give him 1-2 every other day.


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

My two know when they hear the chopping in the kitchen.... they just know! I always give them the ends rather than throwing them away, they love it - they sit paitently waiting!


----------



## LolaLulu (Apr 15, 2012)

My two are 5 months and also love carrots. I give them a half one each but they always end up swapping over. They play with them first but iIt occupies them for a while.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Are you back yet turi? How was your holiday? Did you both survive little miss safi? X


Hi Sam!

Yes, I am back. We missed Saffi like CRAZY and have discussed getting her a pet passport and taking a trip to the South of France next year instead of leaving her. However, Sue (Mogdog) took such good care of her and it’s clear that Saffi and Bess really hit it off. 

How is your puppy wait going?! 

x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Scarlett absolutely loves carrots! I did put them in the freezer for her when she was teething, but now that she is done, I give one to her as a treat once in a while.


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. Mollie loves her carrots ... and it stops her nipping at us!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Carolyne said:


> Thanks for all the comments. Mollie loves her carrots ... and it stops her nipping at us!


Exactly .. it keeps these chewing puppies happy and busy for a while ... 

My puppy is a chewer, so I am always looking for new things to keep her busy, better than biting my furniture  carrots, antler bar, pigs ear... I have also made my own tug toys and put them in the freezer ... nice cold tug toy to play with


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley loves carrots. He eats them in chunks & I cut them up for training treats too


----------

